# A guy at the gyms poor form....



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

Its as bad as my picture below... He is EZ bar curling with 12.5 each side, but the form is so bad it makes me cringe as I think hes going to injure himself. The picture below kind of demonstrates the form, the dotted line being the movement. He is known as the 12 12 12 workout, as he uses 12.5 each side for all exercises with the ez bar shoulder press, chest press, bicep curl all the same...

Anyway my point being do I correct him on his form so that he doesn't get injured or do I leave it? Would you expect someone to do the same...


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

no


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

you must be taking this serious, you drew a picture and everything, its obviously very close to your heart, id sit him down and have a deep heart to heart


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Nope, unless he asks i wouldn't bother tbh


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

leave him to it

I learned long ago not to "correct" anyone's form.... really the benefits to you are not worth the potential awkwardness/hassle/arguments that can and do ensue

The only time I question/discuss anything with someone I don't know at the gym is if I see them doing something interesting i.e. they have massive calves and are doing a weird exercise for them I will ask what it's about and if they'll show me

or... if they are damaging or about to damage the kit, especially so at the work gym... for example using metal db's and dropping them onto an expensive hardwood lifting platform... I will just say "could you not do that please as it will damage the blah blah".... and every single time they have stopped it if I ask politely

I did once stop someone on the way out of the works gym who left 20s in the squat rack on the bar and left about 140kg worth of 20s on the leg press..... I just said "excuse me before you go could you just put your weights away"

"what ****ing weights"

me "the leg press and rack weights you have used, you cant leave them out like that"

him "i've been training here 5 years and always left them like that, no one has ever said anything"

me "well I'm saying put your ****ing weights away"

his back went up and he started gobbing off and then told me who he is within our work structure as in thinking he is important

luckily for me I am more important at work despite looking like a young scallywag so I just reminded him of this and he then didn't have a choice lol.... fcuk him I tried the polite approach

to be honest he literally put away about 75% and then left so I just did the rest myself


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

I actually later that night thought of a good comeback I should have used.... when he said he's been training here five years I should have said "five years.... it aint fckuin working mate" lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

There was a guy in my gym yesterday, obviously new and struggling with incline flyers. His form was really poor and every time he finished a set he was rubbing his neck. This was because he was lifting his head from the bench and trying to watch himself in the mirror. I suggested to him the correct form and he thanked me. He said that he felt like he was being ignored by the instructor that kept walking past.

I think most people appreciate help when offered if they are struggling. Go with your gut mate.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't get how your picture is physically possible, as it looks like the E-Z bar goes right through his upper body? Anyway, if he is content, then why intrude? You could probably judge if he would respond well to advice. If I was going to give him advice though, I'd tell he to stop playing with the bicep bar all together, pmsl.


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

Well the guy works at the same company as me so its not such a complete stranger...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i will only ever correct someones form if its someone who ive seen a few times in the gym and they are doing something that could be bad long term (squats, deads etc etc) with truly 5hit form.

I usually just start a convo about the exercise they are doing and then tell em there are some good tutorials on youtube that will instantly put a few extra Kg on the bar if followed.

it goes down well normally and i expect the same in return if im getting sloppy but i do train in a small private gym where we all pretty much know each other so its quite close knit.


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

No I probably wouldn't but the fact is the weight has never changed always the same. Obviously I don't need to concern myself so I won't bother


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

You should only comment on someones form if you look good yourself 

My PT will never correct anyone, she says that its not worth the hassle, I just like watching these duche bags as it can be quite fun.

Watching a twig do dumbell presses with 40kg and the weight only moves 2"


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

what type of injury are you xpecting with a 12.5kg dumbell:whistling:


----------



## maketheface (Jan 22, 2013)

mikeod said:


> what type of injury are you xpecting with a 12.5kg dumbell:whistling:


Didn't mention dumbbells!!


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

maketheface said:


> Didn't mention dumbbells!!


potato potaato


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Personally if someone was to come over to me (stranger) and say you're doing it wrong, I would give them the time of day to explain and be grateful, as I'm quite new to this and appreciate the help.


----------



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

I'd keep my advice to myself as he might be a nutter and take offense.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Joe Shmoe said:


> I'd keep my advice to myself as he might be a nutter and take offense.


This.....^


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

I dont really give a sh*t what anyone else does in the gym so i wouldnt help him.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Concentrate on what your doing


----------



## boldster (May 5, 2008)

maketheface said:


> Its as bad as my picture below... He is EZ bar curling with 12.5 each side, but the form is so bad it makes me cringe as I think hes going to injure himself. The picture below kind of demonstrates the form, the dotted line being the movement. He is known as the 12 12 12 workout, as he uses 12.5 each side for all exercises with the ez bar shoulder press, chest press, bicep curl all the same...
> 
> Anyway my point being do I correct him on his form so that he doesn't get injured or do I leave it? Would you expect someone to do the same...
> 
> View attachment 109232


We got 1 of these people I named him Bacon man only because he moans at the boys eating there bacon sandwiches only because of the smell and this git trains for 3 hours now it used to be 2 1/2 hours he hasn't got a clue.


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Live and let live, he'll learn.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Do the exact same excercise right next to him with correct from and see if he watches you.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

just point and laugh


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Do the exact same excercise right next to him with correct from and see if he watches you.


The 12 12 12 guy would probably make a post on here saying 'There was a guy curling next to the squat rack I was curling in, his back and upper body was static and he was curling from the elbows, should I correct his form?'


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> The 12 12 12 guy would probably make a post on here saying 'There was a guy curling next to the squat rack I was curling in, his back and upper body was static and he was curling from the elbows, should I correct his form?'


I dont think he would be intelligent enough to do that TBH as that would suggest he actual thinks about excercise form.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

just slip the website adress to this page in his gym bag :thumb:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

you mean like these guys op


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

stone14 said:


> you mean like these guys op


A lot of the pro videos I watch they have shocking form, but they're obviously doing something right.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

Yeah its called juice


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

hongman said:


> Yeah its called juice


If only mate, everybody would be on it.


----------



## hongman (Sep 26, 2012)

I was under the impression more pro's are on it than not!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

MF88 said:


> If only mate, everybody would be on it.


pinapple juice improves digestion, i think thats the juice hes talking about


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

MF88 said:


> A lot of the pro videos I watch they have shocking form, but they're obviously doing something right.


same here, some i think like to thru round big weights fr the camera as there form sometimes looks sh1t


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

There's an oldish bloke who comes in my gym who looks like crocodile Dundee!! Anywho, he brings in his sons and a mate, who are about 17, and he teaches them how to lift!!

Don't know where the F he learnt but it sure wasn't in the gym!

I'd rather not correct them and just use them for my amusement.


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Would you be so bothered if it was a guy 17 stone lean doing that. JW who posted a while back on Here, used to curl 100kg cheat reps. Would you go over and advise someone like him?


Id tell JW not to cheat curl 100kg in the squat rack or he might pop a bicep


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You should also tell Arnold


----------



## Dewy (Nov 10, 2011)

Reading this as a newbie to working out I'd appreciate someone coming up to me to correct my form. But that's just me I suppose, everyone would react different


----------



## Dewy (Nov 10, 2011)

A guy approached me the other day and told me my form was off when lifting dumbbells he took his time to show me the right way and explained why and what I damage can be done, I was very thankful for him stopping what he was doing to help me. So I think everyone should help other out, especially those like me who are new to it and wanting to learn


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Do the exact same excercise right next to him with correct from and see if he watches you.


This ^^^


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

maketheface said:


> Its as bad as my picture below... He is EZ bar curling with 12.5 each side, but the form is so bad it makes me cringe as I think hes going to injure himself. The picture below kind of demonstrates the form, the dotted line being the movement. He is known as the 12 12 12 workout, as he uses 12.5 each side for all exercises with the ez bar shoulder press, chest press, bicep curl all the same...
> 
> Anyway my point being do I correct him on his form so that he doesn't get injured or do I leave it? Would you expect someone to do the same...
> 
> View attachment 109232


he must be part of the illuminati. he knows something we dont.


----------

